# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Tabletki na odchudzanie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Przeczytałam dzisiaj artykuł na temat produktu na odchudzanie ForeverSlim. Jest to produkt szwajcarsko-amerykański. Skutecznie eliminuje tłuszcz i uczucie głodu. Poprawia metabolizm. Czy któraś z Was go stosowała ? Chcę go kupić. Z opinii w Internecie jest świetny. Co Wy na to ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosowałam Slimcea a nie ForeverSlim w 2013 roku. Byłam bardzo zadowolona.
Później nie wracałam już do kuracji odchudzających. Nie miałam tego problemu. Utrzymywałam nowe nawyki żywieniowe. Tak jest do dziś.
Slimcea jest ok

----------


## DoraG

ja bym takim suplementom nie wierzyła. ćwiczenia i dieta lekkostrawna - powinno pomóc. zawsze też można wybrać się do dietetyka po indywidualną dietę odchudzającą, która nie będzie powodować efektów jo jo

----------


## Sabinka

Ćwiczenia i odpowiednia dieta to jest podstawa ale suplementami też warto się wspomagać.

----------


## moniaczka

ćwiczenia, ćwiczenia i jeszcze trochę motywacji, a suplementy suplementami, nie wolno zapomnieć o opdowiednim odżywaniu, a przy okazji na dłuższe treningi ekstra uzupełnieniem jest ALE Gel, który uzupełnia zapotrzebowanie na węglowodany  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja pół roku temu stosowałam tabletki Slimcea. Brałam je przez 3 miesiące. 2 tabletki dziennie. Suplement był uzupełnieniem mojej diety która miałam i tak przed tabletkami ale z średnim efektem. Po dołączeniu tabletek Slimcea znacznie lepiej mi poszło, więc tabletki się sprawdziły i mogę polecić

----------


## ktomasz

Ja nie wierzę w to że samo jedzenie tabletek pomoże schudnąć. Najelpiej to mieć dobrą dietę i cwiczenia - to moim zdaniem jest klucz do sukcesu

----------


## zdrowie2

Zgadzam się z przedmówcami. Dieta i nawyki zawsze były najważniejsze, a później dochodzą do tego ćwiczenia i wspomaganie suplementami diety, aby zwiększyć efekty i dostarczyć organizmowi to co z pożywieniem nie jesteśmy wstanie uzupełnić.  :Smile:  Zajrzyj na stronę supershape.pl, tam znajduje się gotowy plan, rozpisanie diety oraz dowiesz się jakie kroki podjąć, aby móc skutecznie gubić zbędną wagę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

skutecznymi tabletkami dla mnie są Slimcea. Jestem na 5 tygodniu kuracji  i zalizcyłam dzisiaj na wadzę 5kg mniej od rozpoczęcia kuracji. Widzę że schudnę jak inne podobnie czyli około 10kg. Rewelacyjne te tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odpowiednia dieta i ćwiczenia i jeszcze więcej można schudnąć.

----------


## DoraG

tylko ciekawe jakie jojo pojawia się po tych suplementach  :Smile:  ja tam też jestem za zdrowym odżywianiem i ruchem, jesli się da to na świeżym powietrzu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie koniecznie. Nie rozumiem takiego nastawienia. 
Na prawdę są sytuacje w których bez suplementacji prawie się nie da osiągnąć wymarzonej sylwetki. Wtedy właśnie warto wspomóc się takim suplementem. Ja bez tabletek Slimcea chudłam tak słabo że przerywałam kuracje bo brakowało mi silnej woli i motywacji. TYLKO z tabletkami dałam radę. Nie będę ściemniać że to cudowny środek.  Ale na prawdę pomaga. Miałam oczywiście dietę która była podstawą całego procesu.

----------


## DoraG

raczej to efekt placebo aniżeli realne działanie moim zdaniem. może własnie teraz twoja diea była odpowiednia i dała efekty. albo wzrosła twoja motywacja poprzez stosowanie suplementacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest odczuwalne. Wiem bo stosowałam. Czuć hamowanie łaknienia

----------


## schudnijsama.pl

Nie bierz suplementów diety, one bardziej działają na psychikę, w tym sensie, że jak widać efekt to człowiek jest pewny, że to przez tabletki, zamiast faktycznie pomagać. Szkoda pieniędzy jak i po co niepotrzebnie faszerować się tabletkami. Ja bym odpuściła  :Smile:

----------


## DoraG

Często tez jest tak, że suplementy stosuje się łącznie z dietą i ludzie myślą, że utrata wagi to efekt środków wspomagających a nie wierzą w to, że to prawidłowo ułożona dieta tak działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

teoretyzujecie a nie próbowaliście / próbowałyście.
Ja stosowałąm slimcea i wiem swoje  :Wink:

----------


## DoraG

Nie wiem co wy wszyscy z ta slimceą. Nie lepiej zastosować po prostu zdrową dietę. Nawet jak jest skuteczna (chociaż wątpie) to chyba warto nie psuć sobie zdrowia dla samego ciała - i tak pojawia się krótko po kuracji jo jo

----------


## Calipso

a ja biorę od dwóch miesięcy therm line fast. Spodnie już mi lecą z tyłka  :Big Grin:  Jestem mega zadowolona bo w końcu coś podziałało ma moją wielką ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja biorę tabletki slimcea. Po 2 tygodniach stosowania w pełni się do nich przekonałam. Genialne hamują łąkniienie. Dodatkowo przyśpieszają przemianę materii. Przemyślany produkt  :Wink:  Dzięki niemu i mojej diecie (prostej w sumie) schudłam 11kg. POlecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

również biorę Slimcea. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów jakie mi przynosi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdzie zamówiłaś te SLIMCEA tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

piekna24.pl <- tutaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto je zamówić jeśli masz problem samemu utrzymać postanowienia, diete, nie masz ruchu. Wtedy Slimcea są OK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jasna sprawa że tabletki są ciekawym dodatkiem i pomocą przy naszej kuracji odchudzającej. Jak mamy diete to dorzucamy suplement. Ja sama stosuje slimcea i jestem zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

również stosuje Slimcea. Są OK.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój wynik po kuracji. 11kg mniej. Slimcea + dieta. 
Teraz zobaczymy czy waga nie wróci.

----------


## zdziska8

nie wierze  w  takie rzeczy  :Smile:  najlepsza  dieta i  ćwiczenia  :Smile:  dużo  ruchu  :Wink:

----------


## Jakaśtaka

Polecam therm line fast,sama przeszłam miesięczną kurację z tymi tabletkami i udało mi się zrzucić 6kg.Prócz tabletek biegałam i piłam więcej wody,co znowu skutkowało z mniejszą ilością zjadanych porcji.

----------


## Sepsa

> nie wierze  w  takie rzeczy  najlepsza  dieta i  ćwiczenia  dużo  ruchu


Otóż to, zgadzam się zdecydowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochana ale uważaj przy tabletkach i innych dietach ponieważ źle dobrana może powodować wzdęcia , zaparcia etc. Najlepiej w aptece się zabezpiecz w dicopeg , jakieś maści na nadwyrężenia [ jezeli bedziesz , cwiczyć] no i wybrane dobre suplementy diety  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie słyszałam o tych tabletkach  :Smile:  może dlatego że sąsiadka mi poleciła swoje - therm line fast .  Zależało mi na zielonej herbacie oraz zielonej kawie no i by tabletki niwelowały łaknienie  :Smile:  udało się - schudłam , schudła dokłądnie 3,45kg przez 3 tygodnie i nie mam zamiaru przestawać !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki na odchudzanie bardzo fajnie działają z ćwiczeniami , bieganie i therm line fast to u mnie norma, Ja tobie  to samo polecam.  Jeżeli Ci zależy by wyjść na plaże w bikini to z tym suplementem masz to w kieszeni. Tabletki są bezpiecznie w składzie mają składniki naturalne. Wiec żołądkowi nie zaszkodzą.

----------


## medynar

Suplementy nie są potrzebne żeby dobrze wyglądać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Suplementy nie są potrzebne żeby dobrze wyglądać.


 Więć uważasz , że sportowcy je biorą na marne ? sam mam od trenera wypisane suplementy które powinienem brać , wiec albo piszesz tak z nudów albo jesteś źle doinformowany i nie masz w ogole do czynienia z sportem i dietom. a o do therm line fast to jest z tego co wiem bardzo ceniony na rynku i bezpieczny dla zdrowie.

----------


## medynar

> Więć uważasz , że sportowcy je biorą na marne ? sam mam od trenera wypisane suplementy które powinienem brać , wiec albo piszesz tak z nudów albo jesteś źle doinformowany i nie masz w ogole do czynienia z sportem i dietom. a o do therm line fast to jest z tego co wiem bardzo ceniony na rynku i bezpieczny dla zdrowie.


Mój drogi doinformowany forumowiczu. Sportowcy biorą suplementy tylko po to żeby osoby takie jak ty widziały to że one biorą i żeby myślały że wpłynie to na ich wygląd. 95% suplementów to placebo, szczególnie jeśli mówimy o wszelkich spalaczach tłuszczów, boosterach testosteronu i innych cudach. Chcesz działający spalacz tłuszczu? Proszę bardzo - clenbuterol. Tylko powodzenia z przerośniętą komorą serca. Działają środki które są zakazane a nie te które można sobie kupić w pierwszym lepszym sklepie/aptece bez recepty. Dziękuje szach mat

----------


## Daga68

Ja również zgadzam się z tym, że to dieta i ćwiczenia są najważniejsze, a przede wszystkim taka forma odchudzania da trwałe wyniki bez efektu jojo. Przecież nie ma możliwości aby takie suplementy na odchudzanie łykać całe życie. Odpowiednia i zdrowa dieta (bez wyrzeczeń) powinna na stałe zagościć w naszym życiu, a ćwiczenia fizyczne nie powinny być receptą tylko i wyłącznie na chwilowe odchudzanie, ale również powinny być naszą codziennością zarówno dla zdrowia fizycznego jak i psychicznego  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nie stosuję takich cudów. Jem zdrowo i tyle. Tylko na poczatku diety zapomniałam o błonniku i miałam mega zaparcia. Na całe szczęście dicopeg mi pomógł  i mogłam wrócić do diety włączając już zapomniany składnik do niej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mój drogi doinformowany forumowiczu. Sportowcy biorą suplementy tylko po to żeby osoby takie jak ty widziały to że one biorą i żeby myślały że wpłynie to na ich wygląd. 95% suplementów to placebo, szczególnie jeśli mówimy o wszelkich spalaczach tłuszczów, boosterach testosteronu i innych cudach. Chcesz działający spalacz tłuszczu? Proszę bardzo - clenbuterol. Tylko powodzenia z przerośniętą komorą serca. Działają środki które są zakazane a nie te które można sobie kupić w pierwszym lepszym sklepie/aptece bez recepty. Dziękuje szach mat



Każdy ma prawo do swojego zdania. Nie uważam, że sportowycy najwyższej rangi są omotani efektem placebo. Czy to białko , czy ten spalacz therm line fast czy inne suplementy są dobrze przebadane. Twoje zdanie niestety jest mało merytoryczne na dodatek zawierające jakieś szkodliwe substancję odchudzające .. Gratuluje , teraz wejdzie jakiaś osoba dorosła i za miast wziąć się za sport , diete , therm line fast . Będzie leżała w domu z tym twoim byle czym i zepsuje sobie serce. Zastanów się czasami co udostepniasz.

----------


## medynar

> Każdy ma prawo do swojego zdania. Nie uważam, że sportowycy najwyższej rangi są omotani efektem placebo. Czy to białko , czy ten spalacz therm line fast czy inne suplementy są dobrze przebadane. Twoje zdanie niestety jest mało merytoryczne na dodatek zawierające jakieś szkodliwe substancję odchudzające .. Gratuluje , teraz wejdzie jakiaś osoba dorosła i za miast wziąć się za sport , diete , therm line fast . Będzie leżała w domu z tym twoim byle czym i zepsuje sobie serce. Zastanów się czasami co udostepniasz.


Widzę że nie mam do czynienia z kimś potrafiącym czytać  :Smile:  tutaj zakończy się więc polemika

----------


## chrapek

Witam do sprzedania Euthyrox 75 mikrogramów firmy MERCK.

Cena:
*
1 blister (25 tab.) 30 zł
1 opakowanie (50 tab.) 60 zł.
Przy zakupie większych ilości CENA DO NEGOCJACJI
*

Polska APTEKA, Długie daty przydatności 2018.05

Możliwość 
-Wysyłki z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. 
-Odbioru osobistego
-Dojazdu do klienta na terenie Śląska


*T4 w najbardziej uniwersalnej dawce 75 mg. Jeden z lepszych i najsilniejszych spalaczy tkanki tłuszczowej i do tego bardzo bezpieczny T4, idealny dla osób trenujących (kulturystów, sportowców gdzie ważny jest niski BF%) jak i tych co nie mają czasu na ćwiczenia.
*

Udzielam rownież informacji dotyczących stosowania,dawkowania leku.

Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt email, telefon , sms.
*tel. 796-892-176
email  iza.chrapek@interia.pl*

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## DietyOdchudzajace

Suplementy odchudzające czasem mogą trochę pomóc, niemniej ludzie zbyt wiele sobie po nich obiecują. Nadwaga nie pojawia się z dnia na dzień i z dnia na dzień nie zniknie. Zdrowe schudnięcie to wyrzeczenia, właściwa dieta, najlepsze są tutaj oraz duuużo ruchu. Pomimo tego naprawdę warto.

Diety Odchudzające.net- najrozsądniejsze odchudzanie.

----------


## rysiek301

Zamiast przeznaczać pieniądze na "cudowne" specyfiki, lepiej przeznaczyć je na lepszą jakościowo żywność.

----------


## jowa

a nie lepiej przejsc na zdrowa diete niz zatruwac sobie tak organizm jakimis tabletkami z niewadomo jakim skladem? ja od poczatku roku dzieki pudelkom od wygodnadieta schudlam juz 4,5kg !

----------


## rysiek301

> a nie lepiej przejsc na zdrowa diete niz zatruwac sobie tak organizm jakimis tabletkami z niewadomo jakim skladem? ja od poczatku roku dzieki pudelkom od wygodnadieta schudlam juz 4,5kg !


To ty zjadasz pudełka?  :Big Grin:

----------


## rysiek301

> a nie lepiej przejsc na zdrowa diete niz zatruwac sobie tak organizm jakimis tabletkami z niewadomo jakim skladem? ja od poczatku roku dzieki pudelkom od wygodnadieta schudlam juz 4,5kg !


To ty zjadasz pudełka?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę nie trujcie się tymi tabletkami! tylko niszczycie swoje zdrowie, czesto sa to zmainy nieodwracalne. Nic w życiu nie przychodzi ot tak sobie, czeba na to cieżko zapracowac. 'Postaw na zdrowa diete i wiecej ruchu a bedziesz cieszyc sie zdrowiem i super sylwetka przez lata. Ja tez nigdy nie bylam chodzina i zawsze chcialam byc szczuplejsza, w tym roku wzielam sie serio za siebie i zamowilam catering od wygodnadieta oraz orbitrek. Jestem mega szczesliwa, kilogramy spadly moja kondycja jest duzo lepsza a ja czuje sie swietnie.

----------

